# Bottom Bracket for 2011 5.2 Madone



## zindog (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm bulding up this frame,it says BB90 on it,can I use an Ultegra 6700 bb? Here is the one I'm looking at:

Shimano Ultegra BB-6700 Ceramic Bottom Bracket - Excel Sports Excel Sports Boulder - Online Bicycle Retailer


----------



## grashoverride (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there. You can't use standart threaded bottom bracked on Madone BB90 frames, you need a special BB90 bearings, which must be directly pressed into the frame. This is the brand of the original Madone bearing that come with the bike, at least I have those on my Madone:
www(dot)enduroforkseals(dot)com/id273(dot)html
You have both ceramic or stainless steel types and you have them for all the groupsets you might need.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

grashoverride said:


> Hi there. You can't use standart threaded bottom bracked on Madone BB90 frames, you need a special BB90 bearings, which must be directly pressed into the frame. This is the brand of the original Madone bearing that come with the bike, at least I have those on my Madone:
> www(dot)enduroforkseals(dot)com/id273(dot)html
> You have both ceramic or stainless steel types and you have them for all the groupsets you might need.


Just for clarification the bearings aren't special bb90 bearings If you took the bearings out of an outboard 6700 BB they would go right into the frame. Trek does make BB kits as there are different pieces that work with the bearings to make sure you get proper preload/make sure everything is tight. 

The Trek sku for the part you need is 404699 (shimano)

404700 ( SRAM) 
407383 (Campy)
407382 (FSA)


----------

